# Business and Prices!



## RB Lymington (6 mo ago)

Hello all members of the Detailing World! I've just joined... I've been needing to get some opinions on my pricing. I am a 19 year old mobile valeter running out of my car doing on the driveway cleans. This is what I charge and what it includes:

*MINI VALET*
(Wheel Wash, Snow Foam, Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum & Spray Down, Windows Polished, Interior Deodorised, Door Shuts Cleaned, Tyre Dressing Applied)

(Hatchbacks, Saloons, Coupes, Convertibles) £30
(Vans, Pickups, SUVs) £40

*FULL VALET*
(Thorough Wheel Wash, Snow Foam, Hand Wash, Fallout/Tar Spot Removal, Interior Vacuum & Dusting, Mold & Pet Hair Removed, Seats Shampooed, Mats Shampooed, Trim Thoroughly Cleaned with Detergents, Windows Polished, Interior Deodorised, Door Shuts Cleaned, Tyre Dressing Applied, Exterior Wax Coating Applied)

(Hatchbacks, Saloons, Coupes, Convertibles) £80
(Vans, Pickups, SUVs) £100​
Let me know your thoughts and opinions and if there is anything you'd change


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks good to me. I would however add some upgrade offers to the mini valet. Wax, Sealant. There are a lot of options these days from Hard waxes that last for 2-3months to high gloss hyper beading quick detailers and products like Snow Seal. You can use these protection products to separate your service from hand car washes by way of pitching your expertise. You can also do that same for the full Valet by giving the customers different protection products you can add margin to your work and your customer can get extra value from your service. 

I started Valeting in a similar way. Although I offered just a car wash for £5 at the time. £25 for a mini valet and a wax. This was about 25 years ago now. I brought a van for £500 which looked a state. I brought two 200ltr drum and fixed them in to the van so I have water supply and a generator to run the pressure washer and vacuum cleaner. Budget setup but I not sure many others offered a service at that time as a self contained valeting service to your door or business premises. 

Anyway good luck. Run any business is a great life experience because you are constantly thinking on how to improve and drive it forward.

happy to talk if you need further help.

Do you have public liability insurance? Its not expensive and worth the protection.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

RB. It would have been helpful if you had introduced yourself in the newbie section. 
Not everyone does, although it is requested to do so. This would have benefited you more than most. 
Belated welcome to the forum 👋👋👋


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome along, and bear in mind that if you want to display your work, you do need to be a site supporter or your threads will be deleted.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome Along to DW - Please drop us a DM if you want help with Products


----------

